# Yamaha YHT-697 home theater in a box brings AirPlay, iPad connectivity to the masses



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Press Release:



> Yamaha YHT-697BL Home Theater in a Box System Delivers Market Leading Mix of Performance, Value and Design
> 
> -Robust system boasts AirPlay, Apple connectivity, iOS/Android/Kindle Fire app control, dramatically styled tower speakers and HDMI 4K and 3D video pass-through-
> 
> ...


----------

